# Forum > Comics > The Order of the Stick >  Thread explaining every joke/reference

## Mizuki

Hello all,

I fairly vividly recall a thread which contained an explanation of every OOTS strips pop culture references / jokes, starting with the exact rules changes which are being poked fun of in strip 1, the show the hobgoblins in 469 are talking about, and so on for literally every gag and reference in the series. I did some (albeit probably sloppy) searching but couldnt seem to find the thread. It would be much appreciated if anyone could point me in the right direction.

----------


## Metastachydium

I believe what you are looking for is _The Annotated Order of the Stick_ ed. by TheWombatOfDoom et al.

----------

